# Emergancy!!!!! The unknown parasite/fungus/bacteria is back!!!! Same symptoms!!!



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Fish:
Celebes rainbowfish

Symptoms:
Just happened this morning within 8 hours I watch my fish Very closely in my tank this is brand new.
Swaying to much when swimming as if it has little control on directional path
Fins have white tips (similar look to fin rot but very little) 
head has a large white haze in it, directly on his forehead. <----WHAT MY COCKATOO HAD!

What can happen:
Death within 16 hours
Spreading
Unkown

Question:
I dont know what to do and im sort of freaking out about it because this is what killed BOTH my male/female cockatoo cichlids in this tank! I treated with levi when it happened to them but they both didnt recover in the long run! I dont want it to spread!!!!! I dont known if its fungal or bacterial, or even parasitic! I will try to get an image when I get the chance here!


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

If they die within 48 hours of seeing symptoms, maybe columnaris, Flavobacterium columnare.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

mistergreen said:


> If they die within 48 hours of seeing symptoms, maybe columnaris, Flavobacterium columnare.


YAY FANTASTIC
*crying in pillow*
what do I do?????


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

anyone?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Heavy antibiotics is your only option.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

any certain med recommendation
Petco is 2 hours away
petsmart I went to and there melafix was 20$ (wttttfff)
so I couldn't buy anything cause I only had 15$ on me!


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

melafix isn't an antibiotics. 
Antibiotics is pretty expensive...
https://www.fishlore.com/aquariumfishforum/threads/columnaris-symptoms-and-treatment.263058/


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

so would this https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HH6X4T...8X54zKYZJnyAiJlWdUQ&slotNum=1&tag=fishlore-20 do the trick?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Combine Kanaplex & Metroplex might do the job. I have no idea how much tank water it treats.
You need to treat for 7-10 days straight.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

mistergreen said:


> Combine Kanaplex & Metroplex might do the job. I have no idea how much tank water it treats.
> You need to treat for 7-10 days straight.


tbh why tf did I let my grandma buy me fish :l 
I didnt even want fish
then "NATE U NEED SOME FISH"
"no"
*comes home w/ fish*
damnt.


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

Sometimes salt + H2O2 will knock it out ... not always. I see Flavobacterium (aka Flexibacter) mainly on newly caught wild fish stressed by collecting and transport, within the first few days. It spreads and kills quickly, but if they dont get it within the 1st week, they're unlikely to get it later (unless you add more new stressed fish).


----------

